# Di-Methox 40%



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Got a new Jeffers catalog today, and saw that they have Di-Methox 40% available again - great news!!!


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

If you call they will tell you its a misprint...sorry


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Online , its says No : (


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

Even if you call the jeffers they will say they dont have any and its on backorder also.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK I just talked to AgriLabs The shipped out a small supply to distributors this week and will be shipping another small supply out the middle of the month and then again the 1st of Dec. It is going to all areas of the country, so check with your supplier often to get it.


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Just ordered a bottle from Valley Vet, minutes ago!...woooo!!!!

Pau;a


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep, go me a little stash of it from them also!!!


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up- just got mine ordered too....of course I always find other stuff to order as well


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

WEll I HATE ordering on line and my Vet Supply here doesn't have it yet ):


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:biggrin I just ordered two bottles from a vet in Illinois! Go figure. :sigh
LOL...I think it was sitting on the shelf before the backorder went into effect.
Kaye


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Sondra,
Just call Valley Vet at 1/800/468-0059. Item #21191


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

What is the dosage on this product? I usually use Dimethox 12.5% at 1cc/5lbs day 1 and day 2-5 1cc/10lbs. is it the same?

Autumn


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

No Autumn and will have to look up to see if your even using a correct dose. it is on here somewhere. you have 12 % and this is 40% so the dose is different.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

per saanendoah

ALBON & Di-METHOX 40% injectable
Extra label in goats
Sulfadimethoxine 400mg/mL [40%]
Sulfonamides (sulfa drugs):
Broad spectrum, but high resistance has developed,
and there is a high incidence of allergic reactions.
DOSE rate - initial dose - 25 milligrams per pound of body weight followed by 12.5 milligrams per pound of body weight every 24 hours = 1mL (IV or SQ (SC) only) per 16 pounds for initial dose, then reduce by 1/2 for 2-5 days.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

per Vicki

1cc per 10 pounds given for 5 days...I always use banamine and diarsynal with treatment. Well honestly I haven't had to use treatment since using Corid, so when using sulfa's I used this treatment dosage instead of the prevention dosage of stepping down days 2 through 5 anyway.

I do recommend sulfas for treatment. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Albon or Di-Methox 12.5 % per Kaye 

(Albon 12.5% (sulfadimethoxine) dose of 75mg/kg equals 1.6cc per 5#'s of kid. )

and don't reduce down


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Well crap, and I thought I was doing it right all the time. So with the Dimethox 12.5% I use 1.6 cc per 5lbs of body for 5 days with going down by half. And with the 40% I use 1cc per 10lbs for 5 days with reducing by half. Just making sure I have this correct.

Thanks
Autumn


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

The dose for the 12.5% is 1.6cc per 5# for 5 days. Do not cut in half.

Kaye and I spent the better part of a day figuring this dose out and making sure we got it right. 

Sara


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

you don't reduce either if you want good results


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

I stopped by our new Tractor Supply yesterday just to see if there was any 40% on the shelf.....I didn't see any yet. ....but thankfully, I was able to find a full bottle at a feed store back in the summer.

Whim


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

OK.....so I went back and re-read this whole thread. I thought that I had this straight, but now I'm not sure again.

"""""ALBON & Di-METHOX 40% injectable......

............ 1mL (IV or SQ (SC) only) per 16 pounds for initial dose,""""""

Autumn wrote """"And with the 40% I use 1cc per 10lbs for 5 days with reducing by half. Just making sure I have this correct."""""

Now, I realize the 1cc per 16 lbs with the 40% is listed as IV or SQ.......I assumed that we were taking this as oral dose too, since the 12.5% is at 1.6 cc per 5 lbs.....and the 40% is about 3 times stronger.

So.....I would like to see if someone will clear this up for me in my head (muddy), and let me double check my notes again.

Thanks, WHIM

OK....so I went in my files and dug this up from Kaye, but I'm still somewhat confused, because the 40% is so much stronger.

""""""DI-METHOX 40% (used orally)

Albon S.R. [Sulfadimethoxine] and Di-Methox Injection-40%[Sulfadimethoxine]
are the exact same drug- Just make sure when you look at Albon S.R. (slow release) the mg/ml, they are 400mg/ml. The recommended dose is 75mg/kg or 75mg per 2.2# The dose is 1cc/5# all the way through for a treatment dose. Some have had good luck with the 1cc/5# then lowering the dose to 1cc/10# for days 2-5. You have the fecal showing that he is in need of the treatment dose."""""
Kaye


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

What Kaye said is correct!! All is used orally



> """"""DI-METHOX 40% (used orally)
> 
> Albon S.R. [Sulfadimethoxine] and Di-Methox Injection-40%[Sulfadimethoxine]
> are the exact same drug- Just make sure when you look at Albon S.R. (slow release) the mg/ml, they are 400mg/ml. The recommended dose is 75mg/kg or 75mg per 2.2# The dose is 1cc/5# all the way through for a treatment dose. Some have had good luck with the 1cc/5# then lowering the dose to 1cc/10# for days 2-5. You have the fecal showing that he is in need of the treatment dose."""""
> Kaye


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

OK Sondra.....I guess what I don't want folks to get confused with here is this.
....as I see it, we have 3 different doses here (in this thread) on the 40%.

1cc per 16 lbs
1cc per 10 lbs
1 cc per 5 lbs

There is some of this listed as treatment, and some as prevention. .......and at least a few folks have told me that they use the same dose no matter what........so, do you see where this could get a little bit confusing ?

OH! .....and I also do what Kaye tells me to, just like I do with my wife. :rofl

WHIM


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

USE KAYE 1 cc for 5# for 5 days


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Here's the confusing part:
1cc/16# IV is the calf dose
Per lable instructions: 


> DOSAGE AND ADMINISTRATION: DI-METHOX (Sulfadimethoxine Injection 40%) must be administered only by the intravenous route in cattle. Cattle should receive 1 ml of DI-METHOX (Sulfadimethoxine Injection 40%) per 16 pounds of body weight (55 mg/kg) as an initial dose, followed by 0.5 mL per 16 pounds of body weight (27.5 mg/kg) every 24 hours thereafter.


SCRATCH THAT ONE OUT!

1cc/10# can be used as a preventative dose...BUT, IT'S SUPPOSE TO BE USED FOR 21 DAYS. (not recommended.)

Albon or Di-Methox 12.5 %
The dose for the *12.5%* is 1.6cc per 5# for 5 days. Do not cut in half.

Di-Methox 40% (or 400mg/ml) which is stronger is used at 1cc/5#.

In all medications you need to learn to look at the mgs/ml (milligrams per milliter(cc) ). Then you're dosing correctly when you see a mg/kg dose.
Kaye


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks I have put this info in Goat 101 under Sticky Updated med dosage


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks also . I'm gonna reorganize my notes to reflect what you just said........as this reading is less confusing than some of my other notes.

WHIM


----------



## LMonty (Oct 25, 2007)

I gotta admit-I'm still confused-please help! 
lets talk goat doses only, given orally.

kaye wrote:

_Albon or Di-Methox 12.5 %
The dose for the 12.5% is 1.6cc per 5# for 5 days. Do not cut in half.

Di-Methox 40% (or 400mg/ml) which is stronger is used at 1cc/5#._

but where i'm gettting confused: the 12.5% should be 125mg/cc., right? so 1.6 cc per 5# is 200 mg/5 lb
Di-methox is 400mg per ml, so 1 cc /5lb, is 400 mg per 5 lbs.

That means when giving the 12.5% at 1.6 cc per 5 lbs, youre giving half the strength of the DiMethox at 1cc/5lbs. Those arent equivalent mg/cc.

What is the mg/lb (or mg/kg) we want to give?

_from an older thread by Kaye in 101:

Sul-Met is 12.5% = 125mg per cc. 
Recommended dose for goats for coccidia is : 
Pugh (unless someone can find another recommendation on the mg/kg for goats.) 
Quote: 
Sulfamethazine 119 to 238 mg/kg per head/day

Prevention=119mg/kg =12.5# kid gets 5.1cc 
Treatment=238mg/kg= 12.5# kid gets 10.2cc 
kg is 2.2#'s of bodyweight. _

so going by Pughs recommendation:
for the Di-Methox 40%, (somebody check my math please!)
if you want the *treatment* dose of 238mg/kg, then 238/1kg=238mg/2.2lbs, right?
238/2.2=x/5
2.2x=5 x 238
2.2x=1190
x=1190/2.2 and x=540mg per 5 lbs. at 400 mg per cc, thats *Treatment* dose of 1.35 cc per 5 lbs

the *prevention* dose would be half that, or approx 0.68 cc per 5 lbs.

My admittedly rusty math comes out real close to todays posted doses for DiMethox 40%. But the Sulmet 12.5% doses posted today are quite different than the ones in 101. Just doing that off the top of my head, considering 2 cc of Sulmet 12.5 % for each kg of body weight (thats 250 mg in 2 cc, which is close enough for me for mental math) then I'm thinking 5.7cc of Sulmet 12.5% per 5 lbs body weight gives you the treatment dose.

Where am i going wrong?


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> for the Di-Methox 40%, (somebody check my math please!)


It was brought to my attention after I posted this that Sul-Met & Di-Methox are NOT the same drug.
Sul-Met is Sulfadimeth*azine * and Di-Methox is Sulfadimeth*oxine*. That's the reason for the different doses.

We've hashed these doses to death plus two of us got brain burn...and the doses listed above were what we came up with that was working in herds that were using fecals on kids for coccidia prevention. It was also brought to our attention that some of the misinformation was coming from the different sulfa's listed and their doses AND that some doses given by vets were either mg/*lb* or mg/*kg* which was also confusing to people.

Given the high safety margin of any sulfa and the fact the doses were working in most of the herds doing fecals, we came to the conclusion that rather than get doses down to .10ths of a cc on a drug given orally to follow the doses we were given.

Now, with that said...if someone else wants to take on the chore of figuring out all those doses...be my guest. Throughout the winter, as I have time, there will be some changes on some drugs and we are working to *update* the information. Lots of the doses that were being used all over the internet were straight off the bottle and BOVINE doses. Research has proven that some drugs need to be given at higher doses for goats, than for cattle. These will be updated as time permits and we're able to verify the doses, rather than just post them.
Kaye


----------



## LMonty (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks, Kaye that explains it- I had made the error of thinking they were the exact same drug!


----------

